# Kjeldgaard



## Rainbowlight

Hello,

First of all, I am so sorry for not being able to write Dutch. 

I'm looking for an approximate/accurate pronunciation of the surname "*Kjeldgaard*". If possible, I would also want to know the meaning of the word, in case it has any.

Again, I am truly sorry for not being able to write this message in Dutch.

Thank you in advance,

Rainbowlight


----------



## DonHolgo

Isn't that rather a Danish name? Perhaps you should ask in the Nordic Languages forum.


----------



## Rainbowlight

DonHolgo said:


> Isn't that rather a Danish name? Perhaps you should ask in the Nordic Languages forum.



You are absolutely right. Thanks for pointing it out as I haven't really noticed. Again, thank you!


----------



## ThomasK

It does sound almost like Kierkegaard, the Danish philosopher...


----------



## Rainbowlight

ThomasK said:


> It does sound almost like Kierkegaard, the Danish philosopher...


Thanks for your input!


----------



## serbianfan

Well, it's actually the surname of over a thousand people in Denmark, according to the Internet, so it's probably not a mis-spelling of Kierkegaard. If you want to hear the pronunciation, just type in "Kjeldgaard" in the English box in Google translate and it will come up in the Danish box and then click on the audio symbol under it.


----------



## Red Arrow

It might also be Norwegian. They have a lot of words starting with kj-.


----------



## PoulBA

you'll find a comprehensive reply in Nordic


----------

